# Trouble with ext2 file system



## circus78 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. I'm not able to mount an ext2 file system on my local disk.

```
[root@nightschool ~]# kldload ext2fs
[root@nightschool ~]# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    3 0xc0400000 1205064  kernel
 2    1 0xc48a3000 11000    ext2fs.ko
[root@nightschool ~]# mount -t ext2 /dev/ada0s2 /data/
mount: /dev/ada0s2: Operation not supported by device
```

*T*his is my fdisk output:

```
[root@nightschool ~]# fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ada0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=155127 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=155127 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 31457223 (15359 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 131 (0x83),(Linux native)
    start 31457349, size 124910604 (60991 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```
And gpart show output:

```
[root@nightschool ~]# gpart show
=>       63  156367953  ada0  MBR  (74G)
         63   31457223     1  freebsd  [active]  (15G)
   31457286         63        - free -  (31k)
   31457349  124910604     2  linux-data  (59G)
  156367953         63        - free -  (31k)

=>       0  31457223  ada0s1  BSD  (15G)
         0  29360128       1  freebsd-ufs  (14G)
  29360128   2097094       2  freebsd-swap  (1G)
  31457222         1          - free -  (512B)
```
Few days ago I successfully mounted /data, and I copied in several files. Any help?

Thank you very much*.*


----------



## neel (Nov 24, 2013)

I think you have to use `mount -t ext2fs /dev/ada0s2 /data/` instead of `mount -t ext2fs /dev/ada0s2 /data/`.


----------



## circus78 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you,

`mount -t ext2fs` instead of `mount -t ext2`*.*


----------

